# Hamilton Khaki Scuba, New for 2017, H823050



## Myron

Anybody else order the new Scuba that was announced at Basel in 2017? I got the email from Hamilton earlier this week and placed my order. It arrived three days later and it's really fantastic. Much nicer than I anticipated, and a total deal at $700. When I checked their website earlier today, I see that the orange model is sold out already. I think Hamilton hit a home run with this one!

One thing I wasn't expecting was decent lume. The many Hamiltons I've had in the past have always had somewhat sucky lume, but this watch totally rocks it. The lume is a cool blue and there's plenty of it. The size at 40 mm is perfect, and the screw-down crown is big and grippable. Quite nice. Plenty of clearance at the lugs for whatever your favorite strap style is too. Just a really nice watch for the price.

If you're thinking you'd love a PO but don't have the budget for a PO, then this is your watch. I'm still messing around with straps, but have tried it on a green Maratac NATO and a shell cordovan strap for starters.


----------



## B.Boston

No lume on the pip though right?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HerrNano

Dammit. Dammit, dammit, dammit dammit. I WAS feeling pretty good that there was nothing on my radar. Thanks for nothing, Myron. Thanks. For. Nothing.


----------



## Myron

B.Boston said:


> No lume on the pip though right?


Correct. The bezel appears to be aluminum. It looks like the kind of thing that we would criticize today but appreciate in its vintage state tomorrow. The next 5513? I doubt it, but if you're looking for an affordable sports/activity watch and you don't like Seiko, this is your watch. 



HerrNano said:


> Dammit. Dammit, dammit, dammit dammit. I WAS feeling pretty good that there was nothing on my radar. Thanks for nothing, Myron. Thanks. For. Nothing.


Oh man, Herr Nano, I know where you're coming from! This happens to me about 5 times a year! Be assured that this Hamilton would not disappoint if you're in the market for an affordable "scuba"-rated watch. The common criticism seems to be the WR of *only* 100 m, but honestly this is perfectly suitable for my life. I do a lot of swimming and a little snorkeling every summer, and zero actual diving. So 100 m WR is fine by me.

I'll post some pics on different straps later. Thanks for reading my post!

Myron


----------



## Derek N

Thank you Myron for sharing the pictures of the new Khaki Scuba; might consider picking one up. Would love to see pictures of the caseback and lume shots if you have them.


----------



## Genco

I really like the green strap. I have been trying to work up to a Seamaster, but the Scuba is awesome.


----------



## Myron

Derek N said:


> Thank you Myron for sharing the pictures of the new Khaki Scuba; might consider picking one up. Would love to see pictures of the caseback and lume shots if you have them.


Hi Derek,

I'll get some lume shots later when I have my real camera set up. For now, though, I am happy to provide caseback pics. You'll notice how flat the caseback is and how the spring bars are virtually in the same plane as the caseback, making the watch ideal for wear on a NATO strap.

When I compare this Hamilton to my PO, the Omega's mid-case is much thinner, but the caseback is much taller, so the total height of the two watches is about the same. Hope this is helpful.

Incidentally, does anyone know what the nine digit number starting with WQ8 is? I've never known Hamilton to put serial numbers on their non-LE watches, at least not in modern times they haven't. If anybody knows what this number is I'd appreciate a heads up.

Thanks!


----------



## B.Boston

Myron said:


> Hi Derek,
> 
> I'll get some lume shots later when I have my real camera set up. For now, though, I am happy to provide caseback pics. You'll notice how flat the caseback is and how the spring bars are virtually in the same plane as the caseback, making the watch ideal for wear on a NATO strap.
> 
> When I compare this Hamilton to my PO, the Omega's mid-case is much thinner, but the caseback is much taller, so the total height of the two watches is about the same.
> 
> Hope this is helpful!


Can you do a side by side profile pic of this and your PO?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Myron

B.Boston said:


> Can you do a side by side profile pic of this and your PO?


Ok, as promised, here is a lume shot and some PO comparison shots. As you can see in the pictures, the Hamilton *looks* thicker because its mid-case is thicker, but the total thickness of the watch is the same roughly. It's up to the individual wearer to decide if it wears thicker or not because of this difference. Owning both I'd say not.

Anyway, I hope you enjoy the pics.

Here's the lume shot, Hamilton on the left, PO on the right.










Obviously I switched them up here: PO on the left, Hammy on the right.



















And here the Hamilton on the left and the PO on the right:


----------



## watch-newbie

Myron said:


> Ok, as promised, here is a lume shot and some PO comparison shots. As you can see in the pictures, the Hamilton *looks* thicker because its mid-case is thicker, but the total thickness of the watch is the same roughly. It's up to the individual wearer to decide if it wears thicker or not because of this difference. Owning both I'd say not.
> 
> Anyway, I hope you enjoy the pics.
> 
> Here's the lume shot, Hamilton on the left, PO on the right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously I switched them up here: PO on the left, Hammy on the right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here the Hamilton on the left and the PO on the right:


What's the difference in lume after five minutes?

Congrats and enjoy your new piece. Hamiltons are like pringles, you can't stop at just one.


----------



## Myron

watch-newbie said:


> What's the difference in lume after five minutes?
> 
> Congrats and enjoy your new piece. Hamiltons are like pringles, you can't stop at just one.


Well, I haven't done a timed lume test, but I can tell you that when I wake up at 5-5:30, the Hamilton is equally readable compared to the Omega. As I mentioned above, the Hamilton really surprises in this regard. Ive never had one that had good lume. This one rocks.


----------



## watch-newbie

Myron said:


> Well, I haven't done a timed lume test, but I can tell you that when I wake up at 5-5:30, the Hamilton is equally readable compared to the Omega. As I mentioned above, the Hamilton really surprises in this regard. Ive never had one that had good lume. This one rocks.


That is unheard of. Hopefully a sign of things to come from not only hamilton but swatch in general at that price point.


----------



## Kjo43

Thanks for the photos & thoughts on the watch, it looks great & congratulations!

Do you have a lug to lug measurement?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Derek N

Thank you Myron for all the great pictures and comparison to the Ω Planet Ocean. I used to own the 45mm version; and it was a really nice watch. I am hoping this new Khaki Scuba will tick the same boxes for me as the PO did. Oddly enough, I notice on the case back that the WR on the Scuba is only 10bar/100m; I would figure it would be much higher rating. Please tell me that it has a screwdown crown?


----------



## Myron

Kjo43 said:


> Thanks for the photos & thoughts on the watch, it looks great & congratulations!
> 
> Do you have a lug to lug measurement?


Thanks! Sorry, I don't have the L2L. It looks and feels about like 47-48.



Derek N said:


> Thank you Myron for all the great pictures and comparison to the Ω Planet Ocean. I used to own the 45mm version; and it was a really nice watch. I am hoping this new Khaki Scuba will tick the same boxes for me as the PO did. Oddly enough, I notice on the case back that the WR on the Scuba is only 10bar/100m; I would figure it would be much higher rating. Please tell me that it has a screwdown crown?


Yes, the WR rating of 100 m is the most frequently cited criticism of the watch. So in that regard, for sure it is not going to take any sales away from the PO! 

But for my lifestyle and the way I wear a watch (lots of swimming, canoeing, some snorkeling and skin diving every year) the 100 m rating is perfectly adequate. And I am happy to report that YES, the crown does screw down. Actually the crown is one of my favorite features. It's big and grippable, and is signed with the Jet Age H, my favorite Hamilton logo.

All things considered, for 700 bucks this watch is a great value and really can't be beat except maybe by Seiko for value-for-money. But if you don't like the looks of many of the Seiko divers with their characteristic hands, or maybe the non-hacking, non-hand-winding movements, then this Hamilton is a great alternative.

Best,

Myron


----------



## ccm123

Nice looking Hamilton!


----------



## Myron

ccm123 said:


> Nice looking Hamilton!


Thanks!


----------



## goyoneuff

@Myron

Congratulations !

This is the only release from Basel that I was really looking forward to see in the real life. This watch was so much things on his favor, and only two against: The 10ATM and the non-lumed pip. The 10ATM is mute IMHO since there is only few folks that would dive really deeper than that, and actually I would think this watch can be taken deeper than that without an issue. My other minor complaint is the date wheel. I would have rather make it black with red numbering, like the Sinn diver, functionality is there yet in stealth mode. Then is the non-lumed pip, that one kind of let me down a bit, but it can be corrected with a few mod skills. Nobody yet has commented on the 80hr power reserve ! That is fantastic, and what is even more fantastic than that is the the watch overall thickness is quite decent. Having a lower caseback and not too much of bubble back is a great thing for us with girly wrists ! The apparent thickness of the watch can be not only for design to look cool but actually a necessity due to the 80hr power reserve movement. The watch looks very balanced and the 24hr markings makes it even better adding the military functionality. I would love to see the bracelet and how the end links fit the mid case. I have seen some real life pictures on an Italian place and it actually looks very promising. I would like to confirm if the SEL are machined or molded. I would assume molded, but if they are machined, that would be the cherry on the cake !

Again, congratulations for such a fine piece !

Cheers,

G.


----------



## Myron

goyoneuff said:


> @Myron
> 
> Congratulations !
> 
> Nobody yet has commented on the 80hr power reserve ! That is fantastic, and what is even more fantastic than that is the the watch overall thickness is quite decent.
> Again, congratulations for such a fine piece !
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> G.


Thanks! I am still really loving this watch and actually it's funny you mention its power reserve. You're absolutely right that it is one of its best features. I set it down for a couple days to wear something else and am amazed when I come back and it's still running. So far timekeeping is at about -2-3 sec/day, so not too shabby there either.

I've been wearing it on a black IsoFrane and I really like how the strap brings the vintagey vibes of the watch out.


----------



## momo15

This one was really on my radar before I picked my Oris 65. I love that they brought it down to 40mm with the 20mm strap. It really does look nice, and I like the 80hr reserve. I'm going to wait to see where the prices go in the next year or so. If it gets close to $500 or below like the old model, I'll definitely own one.


----------



## B.Boston

This makes me want a PO even more. Looks like a real good size compared to the hammy which actually looks bigger to my eye. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SeikoFanBoy

I like the looks of this thing but that date at 4:30 is killing it for me. Wish they just kept it at 3 instead of the gmt 15 there. Shame because there isn't a lot of 40mm that is good-looking as this one


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Myron

SeikoFanBoy said:


> I like the looks of this thing but that date at 4:30 is killing it for me. Wish they just kept it at 3 instead of the gmt 15 there. Shame because there isn't a lot of 40mm that is good-looking as this one


The date is certainly a polarizing feature. It doesn't bother me at all, and in fact I rather like date placement at 4:30, but I have some friends who looked at the watch and thought the date window was a sore thumb.

I'll tell you, though, this Hamilton is a great time-keeper. It's settling in to within just a few seconds per day, and the extra power reserve is also really nice. Hard to go wrong at 700 bucks. Lately I've taken to wearing it on this Horween Natural shell cordovan strap. I wish the thread were orange, but the red is a close complement to the Hamilton's orange highlights.

Thanks,

Myron


----------



## purekoryo

very nice, congrats!


----------



## bellbrass

Nice Hamilton there. I am thinking of getting one of these, too, since they scaled the case down to 40mm.


----------



## Mac5

I agree with date. 3:00 or 6:00, but not 4:30. Just awkward.


----------



## lankyleopard

I would buy this right now if only the bezel insert was ceramic.


----------



## nam2212

I love those orange minute marks.


----------



## davek35

Nice Hamilton! Like the leather, Myron! I ordered a black version from Hamilton. Great looking, very solid. But I took the bracelet off to see how it looked with leather and found one of the holes was odd shaped and the the different spring bars I tried all moved around in that one hole... like the hole was bigger than the rest. I was refunded, and may try again later. But, this is a very nice watch for the money!


----------



## COUPET

Myron said:


> Anybody else order the new Scuba that was announced at Basel in 2017? I got the email from Hamilton earlier this week and placed my order. It arrived three days later and it's really fantastic. Much nicer than I anticipated, and a total deal at $700. When I checked their website earlier today, I see that the orange model is sold out already. I think Hamilton hit a home run with this one!
> 
> One thing I wasn't expecting was decent lume. The many Hamiltons I've had in the past have always had somewhat sucky lume, but this watch totally rocks it. The lume is a cool blue and there's plenty of it. The size at 40 mm is perfect, and the screw-down crown is big and grippable. Quite nice. Plenty of clearance at the lugs for whatever your favorite strap style is too. Just a really nice watch for the price.
> 
> If you're thinking you'd love a PO but don't have the budget for a PO, then this is your watch. I'm still messing around with straps, but have tried it on a green Maratac NATO and a shell cordovan strap for starters.


Many Thanks for the posts and review, convinced me to get mine. I got a good deal (20% off retail).

have 2 Omega PO's (2500 & 8500) and this is a very compliment to those!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Myron

COUPET said:


> Many Thanks for the posts and review, convinced me to get mine. I got a good deal (20% off retail).
> 
> have 2 Omega PO's (2500 & 8500) and this is a very compliment to those!


Very nice!


----------



## atdegs

Nice alternative to the standard black-on-black scubas. Love divers on brown leather straps.


----------



## ThaWatcher

Sure looks like a winner at it's pricepoint! Very hard to find something similar new for $700,-. And the power reserve is a great addition as well.
Congrats with the purchase! |>


----------



## RovingCalypso

What a beautiful watch. Always been a fan of Orange accents/colors; PO and Speedmaster Mark II being the picks.


----------



## Myron

RovingCalypso said:


> What a beautiful watch. Always been a fan of Orange accents/colors; PO and Speedmaster Mark II being the picks.


Thank you!


----------



## RovingCalypso

Myron said:


> Thank you!


Do you by any chance have a Seiko SKX007/009 and can compare the two in terms of the size, feel, heft? Hamilton wins hands down in the looks department but i was very underwhelmed when i wore a SKX007.

Really want to buy this one.


----------



## Myron

Hmm, so sorry but I do not. I can tell you that the watch it wears most similarly to is my 41 mm caliber 2500 Planet Ocean. I am a huge Seiko fan, owning probably a half-dozen at any given time. Having said that, I've never understood the excitement and loyal fandom around the SKX. The cheap movement, cartoonish hands, and scratch-magnet crystal all conspire to turn me off of the watch. The price is nice, I suppose, and they seem durable enough. 

I have a friend coming to visit at the end of this coming week and I think he has an SKX. I'll ask him to bring it along for comparison purposes. The Seiko diver that I think would be more of a direct contender with this Hamilton Scuba would be the Prospex SBDC053, which is apparently just hitting the market now. Now that is an attractive and well-spec'ed Seiko. 

Myron


----------



## soaking.fused

Love this one! Hamilton did a wonderful job on the new scuba. Congrats on yours!


----------



## davek35

Got the black one yesterday. Perfect size.


----------



## davek35

H82335131 ... Another view...


----------



## LACPA

davek35 said:


> Another view...
> 
> View attachment 12337095


These look great. Is it a ceramic bezel?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davek35

No. Aluminum I believe. The only thing that I was concerned about was the 50mm lug to lug. But that just makes any strap useable on this watch. Very pleased with it.


----------



## Myron

davek35 said:


> H82335131 ... Another view...


Excellent! Congratulations on your new Hamilton. I really love mine too!

Myron


----------



## Kjo43

RovingCalypso said:


> Do you by any chance have a Seiko SKX007/009 and can compare the two in terms of the size, feel, heft? Hamilton wins hands down in the looks department but i was very underwhelmed when i wore a SKX007.
> 
> Really want to buy this one.


Here's a couple. This is an SKX with a domed sapphire. The Hamilton certainly wears a bit bigger because it's longer and the case is not beveled like the SKX, but the watches are very close to the same thickness when laid flat.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Myron

Kjo43 said:


> Here's a couple. This is an SKX with a domed sapphire. The Hamilton certainly wears a bit bigger because it's longer and the case is not beveled like the SKX, but the watches are very close to the same thickness when laid flat.


Great contribution to this thread and I love your Hamilton!


----------



## Kjo43

Myron said:


> Great contribution to this thread and I love your Hamilton!


Cheers, your original pics pushed me over the edge & Its turned out to be fantastic summertime watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davek35

The Hamilton website list the thickness at 12.95mm.


----------



## Unsolved_Mistry

Wow the orange and black one is gorgeous!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Well Then Lets See

Hamilton Khaki Navy Scuba Auto 100m [330ft.] Ref.# 82305931 40mm case 20mm lugs. Orange and Black bezel 80hr. power reserve H10 movement by Hamilton


----------



## Unsolved_Mistry

Does it have a screwdown crown? 100m seems low considering Seiko smash 200m pieces out in all sorts of models, not that I'd even go 10m down 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## davek35

Unsolved_Mistry said:


> Does it have a screwdown crown?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Yes.


----------



## tissot_pt

Myron said:


> Anybody else order the new Scuba that was announced at Basel in 2017? I got the email from Hamilton earlier this week and placed my order. It arrived three days later and it's really fantastic. Much nicer than I anticipated, and a total deal at $700. When I checked their website earlier today, I see that the orange model is sold out already. I think Hamilton hit a home run with this one!
> 
> One thing I wasn't expecting was decent lume. The many Hamiltons I've had in the past have always had somewhat sucky lume, but this watch totally rocks it. The lume is a cool blue and there's plenty of it. The size at 40 mm is perfect, and the screw-down crown is big and grippable. Quite nice. Plenty of clearance at the lugs for whatever your favorite strap style is too. Just a really nice watch for the price.
> 
> If you're thinking you'd love a PO but don't have the budget for a PO, then this is your watch. I'm still messing around with straps, but have tried it on a green Maratac NATO and a shell cordovan strap for starters.


Beautiful!

I have to go to my local AD to check the price. I'm really in into this one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan byers

Congratulations! Very fine looking Diver.


----------



## Myron

Dan byers said:


> Congratulations! Very fine looking Diver.


Thank you! It's a great watch and an amazing value.


----------



## Bertrbc16

SKX007 comparison 









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bertrbc16

Bertrbc16 said:


> SKX007 comparison
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro












Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## kcarson0825

Well Then Lets See said:


> Hamilton Khaki Navy Scuba Auto 100m [330ft.] Ref.# 82305931 40mm case 20mm lugs. Orange and Black bezel 80hr. power reserve H10 movement by Hamilton


I have that same watch and I really like that NATO on it. If you get a free second would you mind a full wrist shot? It looked great from the photos.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaun Farrier

Myron - how's the weight & overall comfort of this baby?


----------



## Myron

Overall the watch is very comfortable. Without having both watches and a scale in front of me, I'd say it weighs less and wears more comfortably than the new Seiko Turtle divers. I've had zillions of watches over the years; if they aren't comfortable for one reason or another, they don't last with me. I highly recommend this watch. 

Myron


----------



## Bertrbc16




----------



## Bertrbc16

Bertrbc16 said:


>


Not sure I like it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## COUPET

Bertrbc16 said:


>


Great strap! Where do it come from if you don't mind me asking?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bertrbc16

COUPET said:


> Great strap! Where do it come from if you don't mind me asking?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Amazon, unfortunately I took it off and have since replaced it. It did not fit properly between the lugs. I had to cut it a little. Here is the link,

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005EJGONE/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

I have since replaced it with another strap that fits perfectly,










Here is link,

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01LY4Y1VF/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o04_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## COUPET

Bertrbc16 said:


> Amazon, unfortunately I took it off and have since replaced it. It did not fit properly between the lugs. I had to cut it a little. Here is the link,
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005EJGONE/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> I have since replaced it with another strap that fits perfectly,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is link,
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01LY4Y1VF/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o04_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Many Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SG_Lefty

Nice looking watch!


----------



## marinemaster

Considering it supposed to be a dive watch, the hands suck.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jswing

marinemaster said:


> Considering it supposed to be a dive watch, the hands suck.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Care to explain why you say that? They look fine to me.


----------



## jswing

Has anyone measured the lug to lug length yet? Can't find it online, and for me this is an important spec. It looks pretty long compared to the PO and SKX.


----------



## Myron

jswing said:


> Care to explain why you say that? They look fine to me.





jswing said:


> Has anyone measured the lug to lug length yet? Can't find it online, and for me this is an important spec. It looks pretty long compared to the PO and SKX.


Not sure what's up with the non-value-adding comment about the hands sucking. I happen to like them, and they look good at night. And they're not a ripoff of any famous hand style from one of the bigger names in dive watches so I'm not sure why someone might think they suck. Not liking or preferring something is fine, or just having a different opinion, but just saying something sucks doesn't add any new information.

Jswing, I measured my watch spring bar to spring bar and come up with 46 mm. Hope this helps.

Myron


----------



## jswing

Myron said:


> Not sure what's up with the non-value-adding comment about the hands sucking. I happen to like them, and they look good at night. And they're not a ripoff of any famous hand style from one of the bigger names in dive watches so I'm not sure why someone might think they suck. Not liking or preferring something is fine, or just having a different opinion, but just saying something sucks doesn't add any new information.
> 
> Jswing, I measured my watch spring bar to spring bar and come up with 46 mm. Hope this helps.
> 
> Myron


Yeah, I thought the hands sucking comment was odd, but wondered the rationale. I do like the hands. That's very helpful, thank you. 46mm is shorter than I thought, I'm going to put this one on my list to pursue in the near future.


----------



## davek35

jswing said:


> Has anyone measured the lug to lug length yet? Can't find it online.....


50mm. Same as a Tudor BB.
Seiko SRP777 is 48mm L-L, to compare.


----------



## jswing

davek35 said:


> 50mm. Same as a Tudor BB.
> Seiko SRP777 is 48mm L-L, to compare.


Thanks. I had to go back and realized Myron said 46mm "spring bar to spring bar". I'm probably out then, I sold my BB because the LTL was longer than I liked. 48 is about my limit.


----------



## SnookDawgg

How does it feel compared to a PO? Was wearing my Jazzmaster Maestro PO shopping last week, and while it is a nice watch, I felt that the 3rd Gen PO just felt more refined and polished... (Which you you would hope to see for +$5k more!)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Myron

SnookDawgg said:


> How does it feel compared to a PO? Was wearing my Jazzmaster Maestro PO shopping last week, and while it is a nice watch, I felt that the 3rd Gen PO just felt more refined and polished... (Which you you would hope to see for +$5k more!)


Well, for me it depends on what strap you're wearing on the watch. I wrote a week-on-the-wrist comparison of these two watches that you might enjoy. You can find it here: Head-to-Head Challenge: Omega Planet Ocean Versus Hamilton Khaki Scuba, set against a tour of Michigan's Upper Peninsula. - Rover Haven Straps

Myron


----------



## SnookDawgg

Thanks, Myron.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LiquidPZA

I'm not usually a fan of divers, but this is really handsome.


----------



## W.G. Pagel

Anybody have a side by side of the Scuba to a Sub? Sounds like the case dimensions might be similar?


----------



## jamsie

I've had my Hamilton Scuba long enough now to make an opinion of it (Surprisingly I had a solid opinion with this one by Day 2). Definitely a LOT of watch for the money when looking at next tier watches e.g. Breitling SuperOcean II 42MM, Tudor Black Bay, Rolex 16610 and so on.. all of which I have owned. Blows away boutique or micro brand pieces at a similar price point (opinion there). I also know it can be picked up for just a shade over $500 on bracelet from an AD, if anyone wants the AD name and best person to reach out to there just send me a PM.

Good:
40MM wears smaller than other 40MM watches I have owned and sits LOW thanks to the case height & design
20MM LUGS are proportioned just right and an easy size to find a TON of options
H10 as noted can be a very accurate movement and with 80hours of PR is outstanding (My Omega "Skyfall" AquaTerra had 60hours with a reduced beat rate at 25,200 bph)
LUME is just as strong as any Swiss watch brand I have owned though still no Seiko NUCLEAR BEAST or Panerai by comparison
Well-built and feels and looks the part of an early era diver

Bad:
Could use AR on the inside of the sapphire crystal though the Black Bay was no better
I would like to see screws in the bracelet links and the inclusion of half links if possible
Date window if framed or brought down to six o'clock would improve aesthetics and improve legibility of your 12 O'clock position due to 12 & 6 marker being almost identical
Insert a good looking LUME pip (Breitling SuperOcean Heritage went years without one&#8230;just fixed that this year)

With all of the above said, some of the improvements may push the MSRP to $1,200 so keep this in mind

Some pics with the bracelet, ToxicNATO, and Uncle Seiko Tropic strap


----------



## Myron

jamsie said:


> I've had my Hamilton Scuba long enough now to make an opinion of it (Surprisingly I had a solid opinion with this one by Day 2). Definitely a LOT of watch for the money when looking at next tier watches e.g. Breitling SuperOcean II 42MM, Tudor Black Bay, Rolex 16610 and so on.. all of which I have owned. Blows away boutique or micro brand pieces at a similar price point (opinion there). I also know it can be picked up for just a shade over $500 on bracelet from an AD, if anyone wants the AD name and best person to reach out to there just send me a PM.


Great review and summary of this watch's characteristics! Thanks for contributing to the thread and congratulations on your Hamilton.

Myron


----------



## jamsie

Myron said:


> Great review and summary of this watch's characteristics! Thanks for contributing to the thread and congratulations on your Hamilton.
> 
> Myron


Too kind & first you should be thanked for getting it going! I can definitely see the DNA from the Omega PO in this one thanks to your photos.


----------



## jamsie

jswing said:


> Thanks. I had to go back and realized Myron said 46mm "spring bar to spring bar". I'm probably out then, I sold my BB because the LTL was longer than I liked. 48 is about my limit.


Just measured it, 50MM on the nose LUG to LUG. I had a Black Bay Black and I felt it wore BIG looking as it appears on a lot of wrist shots despite it's measurements. Nothing like a Sub C or this Hamilton Scuba.


----------



## Rice and Gravy

FYI this watch is available now on Jomashop. Oddly enough, the bracelet version is cheaper at $499. I was disappointed to see that yet again the clasp on the bracelet only has 2 adjustment holes. I really wish Hamilton would change that.


----------



## jswing

jamsie said:


> Just measured it, 50MM on the nose LUG to LUG. I had a Black Bay Black and I felt it wore BIG looking as it appears on a lot of wrist shots despite it's measurements. Nothing like a Sub C or this Hamilton Scuba.


Thanks! I also had the BB black and thought it could have been a perfect watch if they had gone with standard Sub sizing, but it wore too big for me. I think I'm going to see if one of the local Hamilton dealers has one in stock - the 50mm LTL gives me enough pause I wouldn't want to order online and have it not fit.

Sent from my LG-K425 using Tapatalk


----------



## jamsie

Rice and Gravy said:


> FYI this watch is available now on Jomashop. Oddly enough, the bracelet version is cheaper at $499. I was disappointed to see that yet again the clasp on the bracelet only has 2 adjustment holes. I really wish Hamilton would change that.


For less than $30 more you can have it from an AD...


----------



## Schoenzy

Can anyone comment on the clasp regarding the gap when closed? Does it fit together nice when closed?


----------



## W.G. Pagel

jswing said:


> Thanks! I also had the BB black and thought it could have been a perfect watch if they had gone with standard Sub sizing, but it wore too big for me. I think I'm going to see if one of the local Hamilton dealers has one in stock - the 50mm LTL gives me enough pause I wouldn't want to order online and have it not fit.
> 
> Sent from my LG-K425 using Tapatalk


If you try it on please provide an update. I'm very interested in this watch but not sure how it will wear. Unfortunately I don't have an AD anywhere near me.


----------



## Sharkey7

Here's mine, engagement present from my fiancée. Went with the all Black bezel over the Orange.


----------



## bank222

Sharkey7 said:


> Here's mine, engagement present from my fiancée. Went with the all Black bezel over the Orange.
> View attachment 12641539


Sharp watch! This is my first time seeing these models. I️ like how Hamilton has done their own thing (not copying the design of the submariner). I️ also like the small accent of red. Enjoy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HerrDoc

Hi all, does anybody know or tried if the chinese rubber straps designed for the omega seamaster PO with curved ends will fit? I ordered the watch but I really need a rubber strap...and that model, with omega style deployment (no logo of course) would clearly be my first choice, black with orange stiches. Thanks


----------



## sprint

Rice and Gravy said:


> FYI this watch is available now on Jomashop. Oddly enough, the bracelet version is cheaper at $499. I was disappointed to see that yet again the clasp on the bracelet only has 2 adjustment holes. I really wish Hamilton would change that.


I wrote to Hamilton a year ago regarding the two hole adjustment strap an that it doe not provide enough micro adjustment. Never did get a response from them.


----------



## Rice and Gravy

There are some 3 and 4 hole Hamilton clasps available on watchbands.com that I would think could work assuming it's the same width.


----------



## c185445

Sorry for posting in this slightly old thread commenting something that may have been addressed already.

Could any owner of this watch please tell me if the caliber used by this watch.(H-10) is marked anywhere in the watch?

I fell in love with this watch, I like almost anything about it (including where and how the date window is located). Found it in an official store here for 515€ including guarantee, which is fine. The only thing bothering me is the caliber thingy. Cannot help but to find desirable to check the caliber model at the back of my watches. A lot of Hamiltons do have that next to a little symbol of a caliber. Not the case with this one?

What does WQ8 869 RHB mean from the back of the watch posted by OP?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## casablancawatch

caliber h-10 is an altered 2824 with the improvement being an 80 hour reserve...bad point is that it beats at 21600, what a seiko skx diver does. if you like more of a sweep like in the eta 2824, this may be an issue. i love this watch, and can get over the lack of a lume pip as i can swap out bezel inserts, but the less sweeping motion of the seconds may just be a deal killer. here's a link to more info:

Hamilton caliber H-10 » WatchBase.com


----------



## Smaug

casablancawatch said:


> caliber h-10 is an altered 2824 with the improvement being an 80 hour reserve...bad point is that it beats at 21600, what a seiko skx diver does. if you like more of a sweep like in the eta 2824, this may be an issue. i love this watch, and can get over the lack of a lume pip as i can swap out bezel inserts, but the less sweeping motion of the seconds may just be a deal killer. here's a link to more info:
> 
> Hamilton caliber H-10 » WatchBase.com


According to the caseback pic in Post #7 on pg. 1 of this thread, the caliber is NOT indicated on the caseback. However, it would be correlated by the Reference number, which IS on the case back.

I just ordered one of these a night or two ago. I shouldn't have, as I've been spending too much on watches these past couple weeks. But man, if it doesn't seem to have everything I want. My Squale 20 Atmos has a good bracelet with reasonable micro-adjust, and I already have a Khaki King with the two-hole clasp. If you can't get the perfect fit, it isn't worth the extra $50 for a bracelet. Hamilton's NATO looks decidedly high-end. Bravo for that, and that's the version I ordered.

It won't match with EVERY strap, with its orange accents, but it will match with a lot of them, which is good enough for me.

I do wonder if earlier comments about Hamilton's usual poor lume applies to their previous divers too, or just to the field watches? I have a Khaki King and a Khaki Mechanical, and they both have poor lume. I would go as far as to say they needn't have bothered; it's only maybe 5-10% better than no lume, but with white paint instead.

Myron: thanks for the write-up on your blog; it was a great read. I tried to add a comment there, but I'm not sure it worked. After I typed it all up, it took me to a mostly-blank page with prompts for me to give personal information. Even though the watches are not in the same price class, there was useful information gleaned.

What is the real life advantage of a lumed pip on the bezel? Is anyone really able to read elapsed time in the darkness, with only the lume on the hand and a pip? Doesn't seem useful enough to be a basis for criticism. To me, the 60-click bezel (as opposed to 120-click or clickless/friction) would be a more reasonable thing to crit. Since it's not a "true" diver, why not give it a bidirectional bezel? I have that on my SKX031K2, and it is WONDERFUL. I would have left off the 24 hour numerals too. It clutters up the nice, clean dial unnecessarily. Are they trying to make this double as a field watch or something? I echo the sentiments about only having two micro-adjust holes in the clasp. It's almost a criminal oversight, when so many other details are so nice. Drilled lugs, and stepless springbars, I'd like to see also.

Can't wait to get mine. Thinking now of what will go on the block to make room for this in my collection. I'm down to around 35 watches now, from 42, but I want to be at more like 30. Problem is, there aren't 5 watches I'm OK cutting.


----------



## Myron

Smaug said:


> Myron: thanks for the write-up on your blog; it was a great read. I tried to add a comment there, but I'm not sure it worked. After I typed it all up, it took me to a mostly-blank page with prompts for me to give personal information. Even though the watches are not in the same price class, there was useful information gleaned.


Thanks! I'm not sure what was up with Square Space not letting you leave a comment. That's weird, but I'll check into it.



Smaug said:


> Can't wait to get mine. Thinking now of what will go on the block to make room for this in my collection. I'm down to around 35 watches now, from 42, but I want to be at more like 30. Problem is, there aren't 5 watches I'm OK cutting.


Can't help you there! Good luck on your quest to downsize. 

Myron


----------



## c185445

@Myron. Hello.

I've read in other thread that last summer you ended up giving this watch to your son. That he spent the summer snorkeling and swimming with it. I assume the watch is still in good conditions now, right?

Just asking because I've read some concerning remarks about this and the King Scuba (I assume as diving watches they have the same resistances and ISO certificates), as them not being suitable for freediving or snorkeling at the sea and that can only put up with showers or swimming pools away from saltwater. I knew this watch isn't ready for professional diving but I assumed the screw-down crown meant the watch was good enough for being used at the sea for freediving or snorkeling. I assumed it's as a field watch but a lot more rugged to sustain good exposure to non-professional diving. As a "field-diving watch".

I purchased this watch a week ago (though I still don't have it) and I love it's not copying any other brand, I love every single aspect of it. I'm not surprised that people with Omegas still bother to like this watch. But I would feel really pissed if the screw-down feature and the diving aesthetics were simply "fake make up" put on a dress watch.

In case you notice this thread again I thank you in advance about your report. Hope your son is still happy with the watch.


----------



## atdegs

Does anybody have an accurate lug-to-lug length on this watch? I've heard 50mm and 51mm, which could make the difference for me. The old one was about my limit, so if the new is any bigger I think I'll have to write it off. Pretty sure the old model was 50mm.


----------



## c185445

Hello!

The Khaki Scuba is 50.1mm: 












***Edit***

Btw, I just got mine today


----------



## atdegs

Awesome, thanks for the info. That puts it back in the wearable category for me. Trying to decide on a bracelet beater for summer/ocean/pool wear, and I'm liking the new blue version. Good to hear it doesn't feel too bulky for you, I was worried it would be a little top heavy, since it's a bit slab sided, but a bracelet might balance that out as well.



c185445 said:


> Hello!
> 
> The Khaki Scuba is 50.1mm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 13252445
> 
> 
> ***Edit***
> 
> Btw, I just got mine today


----------



## c185445

I actually have small wrists (around 17.5cm / 6.88 inches) and the Scuba feels a bit as a dress watch, I indeed don't feel it bulky at all. 

Also, I think face to face the symmetrical dial and the batons instead of arabic numbers also help to make the watch more subtle (I like watches that aren't flashy).

I think with both the King Scuba and the Scuba they meant to make a military watch with some "casual" diving features (for snorkeling, freediving or swimming) while making it as dressy as possible. I think with the Scuba they improved that in comparison to the King (in my opinion). If you like the King I think you'll be pleased with this one.

Another plus I'm thinking about (and again I'm being purely subjective here) is that the back is not a see-through one. I usually like to see the movement in dress, vintage or pilot watches. But those meant to have a "rugged" feel as divers and military watches I prefer if they have a standard back case. 

It's as if they had made this watch for me and only me. :-d

It's funny something I dislike about date windows in watches is that they usually kill the symmetry for me. With the Scuba though they put it exactly where I feel it's the least intrusive spot (IMO). This watch actually made me like date windows.

I'm so happy with this watch. I don't think I'll ever feel the same for anyother future watch I buy. I'm becoming a sheer fanboy.


----------



## davek35

Just an update for me.... I now own the black and orange versions! The blue does nothing for me. But I think this watch is pretty much perfect. Cheers to all!


----------



## c185445

I hope the blue one doesn't have as much success as the others, so mine (a blue one actually) feels more exclusive


----------



## TodaysTime

Unfortunately, same here. It should have been 48mm.



jswing said:


> Thanks. I had to go back and realized Myron said 46mm "spring bar to spring bar". I'm probably out then, I sold my BB because the LTL was longer than I liked. 48 is about my limit.


----------



## JaseRicco

Need to fill my orange diver category. Thinking of trying to find the Orange version on bracelet pre-loved here at WUS as it is one of the nicest watches with orange accents IMO, but wanted to do a little research first;

- how’s the bezel action?
- hows the lume/what kind of lume is used?
- Accuracy?
- Screw down crown/case back

Also, for you owners of the watch, what are your overall thoughts ?


----------



## JaseRicco

casablancawatch said:


> ...as i can swap out bezel inserts...


Do you know of a ceramic or Saphire bezel insert w/ orange accents that can be swapped in on this watch?


----------



## STARSTELLA

upon measure the horribly disappointing blue insert on the mine that was delivered today, it seems that the bezel insert is .06mm (Yes thats .06mm) smaller than ALL of those offered on Ebay for 40mm seiko/submariner types... this means we have about 7000 options for ceramic bezels. I'm calling SWGC tomorrow and ordering a back up bezel to play with. 

Otherwise I can say this watch is completely fantastic. I love that it doesn't have a cliche glass back!


----------



## petesavva

added to the shopping list.


----------



## davek35

Still liking this watch! Great size for me and looks great!


----------



## patenko

c185445 said:


> I hope the blue one doesn't have as much success as the others, so mine (a blue one actually) feels more exclusive


c185445 Do you happen to have a pic of yours on wrist? I also have smaller wrists and I'm curious how this would wear with the 50mm lug length.


----------



## c185445

error


----------



## c185445

patenko said:


> c185445 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope the blue one doesn't have as much success as the others, so mine (a blue one actually) feels more exclusive
> 
> 
> 
> c185445 Do you happen to have a pic of yours on wrist? I also have smaller wrists and I'm curious how this would wear with the 50mm lug length.
Click to expand...

Sorry for the late reply, I had not noticed your post and I've been very busy with my work.

Here I took a few for you. Be aware cameras distort reality a bit and make things at close distance to look a bit magnified. Out of pictures, this watch for being a diver is very subtle, not flashy or bulky.

(on 6.88inch/17.5cm wrist)























I've been with it only for three months but I still stare at it as the first day.









For instance, two weeks ago I got a new phone, when I went down to the parking lot the first ever picture I took with it was this one:









Hope I live awesome things while wearing it.


----------



## Myron

Looks like my original pictures evaporated when Photobucket made their regrettable decision last year or whenever that was (I've moved on to Imgur). I just made a new strap for this watch and thought I'd share some fresh pics.

My teenager had been wearing this watch 24/7 on a German-made rubber strap. It lasted about 8 months and then one of the floating keepers failed and the stitching was falling out. So I made him a nice black Horween shell cordovan strap with orange stitching. He loves it.

The orange color of the thread is a bit washed out in my pics, but it's quite vivid in person. Great match to the watch's orange details.

Myron


----------



## CrazyCat

Myron said:


> Looks like my original pictures evaporated when Photobucket made their regrettable decision last year or whenever that was (I've moved on to Imgur). I just made a new strap for this watch and thought I'd share some fresh pics.
> 
> My teenager had been wearing this watch 24/7 on a German-made rubber strap. It lasted about 8 months and then one of the floating keepers failed and the stitching was falling out. So I made him a nice black Horween shell cordovan strap with orange stitching. He loves it.
> 
> The orange color of the thread is a bit washed out in my pics, but it's quite vivid in person. Great match to the watch's orange details.
> 
> Myron


Glad to hear he's enjoying all the love you put on making the strap for him.

Very nice match, indeed: congrats!


----------



## john.kelly.pdx

Just got my Hammy Khaki Navy Scuba in black on the bracelet this am from jomashop. Tried to find a higher end Seiko that I wanted to keep, but could not (turtle, mini turtle, turtle, samurai, sumo, 62MAS reissue) - sold each one in turn. The Scuba is the right size and level of quality for me. I am tall, but with a slim wrist (6.75"); Navy Scuba feels like the largest watch I can wear comfortably. It is substantial, but fits well (similar to Seiko SKX). I will post pictures soon.

I have a Seiko SKX007 for travel and the beach or pool. The Navy Scuba is for daily wear in rotation with the 38 mm Khaki Field Auto and a Glycine Combat 6 36 mm. I hope to be done shopping watches for a bit. I did look at the Stowa Marine today online - those look pretty great and would fit into my rotation as well...

Cheers to all you Hamilton lovers.

John 
Portland


----------



## john.kelly.pdx

Just got my Hammy Khaki Navy Scuba in black on the bracelet this am from jomashop. Tried to find a higher end Seiko that I wanted to keep, but could not (turtle, mini turtle, turtle, samurai, sumo, 62MAS reissue) - sold each one in turn. The Scuba is the right size and level of quality for me. Feels like a working man's submariner. I am tall, but with a slim wrist (6.75"); Navy Scuba feels like the largest watch I can wear comfortably. It is substantial, but fits well (similar to Seiko SKX). I will post pictures soon.

I have a Seiko SKX007 for travel and the beach or pool. The Navy Scuba is for daily wear in rotation with the 38 mm Khaki Field Auto and a Glycine Combat 6 36 mm. I hope to be done shopping watches for a bit. I did look at the Stowa Marine today online - those look pretty great and would fit into my rotation as well...

Cheers to all you Hamilton lovers.

John 
Portland


----------



## TodaysTime

Its a really great watch. I would get one but I have a smaller wrist than you and the LTL of 51mm makes it a no go for me. Hamilton should have gone with a standard 48mm.



john.kelly.pdx said:


> Just got my Hammy Khaki Navy Scuba in black on the bracelet this am from jomashop. Tried to find a higher end Seiko that I wanted to keep, but could not (turtle, mini turtle, turtle, samurai, sumo, 62MAS reissue) - sold each one in turn. The Scuba is the right size and level of quality for me. Feels like a working man's submariner. I am tall, but with a slim wrist (6.75"); Navy Scuba feels like the largest watch I can wear comfortably. It is substantial, but fits well (similar to Seiko SKX). I will post pictures soon.
> 
> I have a Seiko SKX007 for travel and the beach or pool. The Navy Scuba is for daily wear in rotation with the 38 mm Khaki Field Auto and a Glycine Combat 6 36 mm. I hope to be done shopping watches for a bit. I did look at the Stowa Marine today online - those look pretty great and would fit into my rotation as well...
> 
> Cheers to all you Hamilton lovers.
> 
> John
> Portland


----------



## john.kelly.pdx

Yes, Hamiltons are long watches. It is my maximum length; I would have liked it better at 48 mm as well.

TodaysTime, have you found any divers that you find to fit well?


----------



## john.kelly.pdx

Yes, Hamiltons are long watches. It is my maximum length; I would have liked it better at 48 mm as well.

TodaysTime, have you found any divers that you find to fit well?


----------



## TodaysTime

Most of the traditional style divers I come across are still on the larger size.

I did just get a Halios Seaforth which fits and is really nice. It is, however, pushing maximum size for me.

With respect to vintage reissues, the Rado Captain Cook and Zodiac Super Sea Wolf 53 fit really well. I have recently seen where some micro brands are offering smaller divers although I cannot remember the specific brands.

In case you have not seen them, there are some excellent threads on here regarding dive watches 40mm and under. Here is one which includes a post on this page with really helpful graphics and specs for reference. https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/unof...atalog-roundup-pics-40mm-under-2218122-5.html


----------



## john.kelly.pdx

Thanks for the info. I am looking at the Halios Seaforth. They look very cool and right size too.

Hoping he opens a new preorder sometime in 2019. Maybe around my birthday in August.

JK


----------



## TodaysTime

That would be cool. I heard he is coming out with some new smaller watches as well. 

By the way, what was it about the Seikos, especially the Baby Turtle, which made them not work for you?


----------



## davek35

TodaysTime said:


> Its a really great watch. Hamilton should have gone with a standard 48mm.


I believe earlier in this thread there was a comment that 50mm L-L accommodates thicker nato straps. I don't use nato straps, but it is a good point. But I agree, I would rather have the 48mm. Nonetheless, great watch!


----------



## TodaysTime

That makes sense. I have only used two NATOs and have not had a problem, but both of those straps are regular sized nylon.



davek35 said:


> I believe earlier in this thread there was a comment that 50mm L-L accommodates thicker nato straps. I don't use nato straps, but it is a good point. But I agree, I would rather have the 48mm. Nonetheless, great watch!


----------



## john.kelly.pdx

Baby Turtle fit fine. So, not an issue with fit. It is a very nice watch. Looked great on a colareb leather strap.

It was more an issue of taste/desired style. I find myself wanting more of a submariner look. So, I am enjoying the Hamilton Scuba, which also give a bit of a Tag Heuer and Omega vibe for me. I also ordered a Glycine Combat Sub. 

I am discovering that I enjoy trying new pieces and moving them on to new homes. So, part of it is my relationship with the hobby. Getting something new and wearing it for a bit, then moving to something else, seems to be how I do it. Other folks have different ways of collecting or enjoying watches.

Other Seikos (Sumo, Turtle, etc) were larger than I liked.

JK


----------



## john.kelly.pdx

Baby Turtle fit fine. So, not an issue with fit. It is a very nice watch. Looked great on a colareb leather strap.

It was more an issue of taste/desired style. I find myself wanting more of a submariner look. So, I am enjoying the Hamilton Scuba, which also give a bit of a Tag Heuer and Omega vibe for me. I also ordered a Glycine Combat Sub. 

I am discovering that I enjoy trying new pieces and moving them on to new homes. So, part of it is my relationship with the hobby. Getting something new and wearing it for a bit, then moving to something else, seems to be how I do it. Other folks have different ways of collecting or enjoying watches.

Other Seikos (Sumo, Turtle, etc) were larger than I liked.

JK


----------



## Yolly111

Love the khaki Scuba, bought last year and it is a solid and great looking watch...


----------



## c185445

I got mine scratched back in october, the one with the blue bezel and seconds hand. It was a stupid scratch, I could have dealt with it but not in a watch that new. So I flipped it, felt really pissed because the watch had grown on me like crazy during the summer.

So I searched around for other brands because I was angry and didn't want to buy the same watch again. I almost go for a Helson, but I read old threads about them where some mention water resistance issues (although their pilot models are still in my radar). I went back to considering Seiko, but no model really itched me for a divish/militarish style watch.

Soo... Came back to Hamilton, and the Khaki Scuba. It's just the perfect combination in my opinion of a military and a diving watch (yeah, the Khaki Scuba is "only" good for snorkeling, but I'm not going to reject it for that considering I'll never do real scuba diving). Besides, I had a good experience in regards to the accuracy of the H-10, I like the fundamentals of the movement too (free sprung balance, 21600bph, decent materials, 80hrs of power reserve, etc.).

But this time I went for the black one with the red seconds hand. I bought mine with the rubber strap (which smells as marzipan for some reason!), but I still prefer NATO straps. I'll buy one in summer, one without metallic loops (they are less bulky). But I must say the rubber strap doesn't feel bad, it's very comfortable, and I love it says "khaki".









Back to the Hamilton family with this.


----------



## Myron

c185445 said:


> I got mine scratched back in october, the one with the blue bezel and seconds hand. It was a stupid scratch, I could have dealt with it but not in a watch that new. So I flipped it, felt really pissed because the watch had grown on me like crazy during the summer.
> 
> So I searched around for other brands because I was angry and didn't want to buy the same watch again. I almost go for a Helson, but I read old threads about them where some mention water resistance issues (although their pilot models are still in my radar). I went back to considering Seiko, but no model really itched me for a divish/militarish style watch.
> 
> Soo... Came back to Hamilton, and the Khaki Scuba. It's just the perfect combination in my opinion of a military and a diving watch (yeah, the Khaki Scuba is "only" good for snorkeling, but I'm not going to reject it for that considering I'll never do real scuba diving). Besides, I had a good experience in regards to the accuracy of the H-10, I like the fundamentals of the movement too (free sprung balance, 21600bph, decent materials, 80hrs of power reserve, etc.).
> 
> But this time I went for the black one with the red seconds hand. I bought mine with the rubber strap (which smells as marzipan for some reason!), but I still prefer NATO straps. I'll buy one in summer, one without metallic loops (they are less bulky). But I must say the rubber strap doesn't feel bad, it's very comfortable, and I love it says "khaki".
> 
> View attachment 13740053
> 
> 
> Back to the Hamilton family with this.


Very nice! And I love that rubber strap. The one I bought that started this thread lives 24/7 on my kiddo's wrist and is still running strong!

Myron


----------



## c185445

Thanks Myron, good to know it's still running strong!


----------



## fbdyws6

If they sold this in a 44mm or so I'd stop saving for a PO


----------



## c185445

Just saw these instagram pictures. They did that with the Khaki Navy Scuba:

__
http://instagr.am/p/BlK5eQXlF56/


__
http://instagr.am/p/BlA7YpOFgN7/

So perfectly fine for free-diving and snorkeling.


----------



## MustangMike

Nice! Wish i didn't sell mine..


----------



## davek35

Soon after I got mine, I put a leather strap on it. A few days ago I dug out the bracelet and wow!... I forgot how nice it was! Still very happy with this watch.


----------

